# Ok for women to use mens bindings?



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Would it be ok for women to use mens bindings?...most likely in a small? other than the size...is there a big difference?

Looking for options for my gf's new board...she wears a 7.5 womens boot.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

i dont see a problem with it... 
although it might be a little hard to find a binding that fits her boot (you know how it is some boots are more bulky, etc.) i'd recommended going to a shop and trying her boots in the bindings rather than ordering online


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I kinda want to see if I can get her into Flux TT30's in a size small...but I can't really find a sizing chart. On their website, they say all their bindings are unisex.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Flux Size Chart THE FLUX BINDINGS Blog

http://www.easyloungin.com/?tag=flux-womens-bindings

according to this...it might just work.


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

I just switched to men's bindings. I like them very much. My boots don't fit in my women's bindings--I have to smash them in there. I use a Union men's medium with an 8.5 women's boot.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

awesome...I picked her up some Flux TT30's in a small. Hope they work with her 7.5 32 lashed boots.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Just don't let the binding police catch you doing that


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seeing as how my mom can shave her legs with my electric razor, yeah I'm sure mens stuff works equally well with a woman.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Addison said:


> If you suffer from itchy, unsightly red welts on your skin, you need an effective cure for hives. Since there are many triggers for hives, and each case is unique, treating hives effectively involves coming up with a personalized strategy that will work for you. Finding the best cure for hives will mean comparing different strategies of treating hives and selecting the safest, most reliable one.
> 
> What causes hives?
> Hives are caused when the body's immune system reacts to an allergen, substance or environmental factor that triggers a release of histamine, a chemical involved in the body's immune response. Histamine causes the skin's cells to leak fluid from the capillaries into the epidermis, resulting in inflammation and itchiness. .
> ...


OMG you spamming whore


----------

